# rubs for rats?



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Could I use rubs to breed rats in? Would they chew through it?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Could I use rubs to breed rats in? Would they chew through it?


I breed mine in the cheap ones you get from pound stretcher I just cut a hole and cover it with mech on the tops and I put mech were the hole is for the water bottles


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Could I use rubs to breed rats in? Would they chew through it?


I have had people buy them from us for breeding rats in Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Thought that they would scratch through the cheap ones, kool whst size? 33 ltr tall enough?


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

*rubs for rats*



whippypoo said:


> Thought that they would scratch through the cheap ones, kool whst size? 33 ltr tall enough?


most use these ones 35 Litre Rub

and then buy a divider, (not on the site but can get them) to seperate babies and pairs ect ect


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Thought that they would scratch through the cheap ones, kool whst size? 33 ltr tall enough?


I have had mine in it for nearly a year and they are fine no chewing at all but if there is any hole that hasn't got mech over it they will chew also make sure you leave about a inch of mech around the holes


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

What mesh? B n q?


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Have u got any pics yours?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> What mesh? B n q?


I use 6mm welded mesh from a metal fabricators but you should be able to get it from bnq you could use 10mm mesh and I will get some pics tomorrow


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome mate cheers. Do they not chew through it?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Awesome mate cheers. Do they not chew through it?


No they have never chewed myne


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Gd stuff. So to feed they chew through it to get food?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I use Wham 32 litre under bed storage tubs with 15mm mesh in my rack.
Put the food on the mesh and they dont waste loads and you dont throw it all away when cleaning.

I got the mesh from ebay, it was about £20 for a 10x1m roll.


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Safe mate those tubs are 3 pound each at asda at the minuite. Would love to see your rack mate.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Safe mate those tubs are 3 pound each at asda at the minuite. Would love to see your rack mate.


I put my food in the tubs but you can put it on top but you will need about 10 to 15mm mesh


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok mate. Cheers for the advise


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Ok mate. Cheers for the advise


I will get some pics and put them up this afternoon :2thumb:


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks mate great help


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Thanks mate great help


Here is one of my rubs 










The top









Water bottle hole


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Gd stuff mate I might just do that instead of a rack now lol. How may do u house in there at once?


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

How many of these do u have? And wats the breeding rate like?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

I have 1 male and 2 female in that one but i have 3 female in my others I have 14 babies in there as well but they are getting moved when i clean them next as they are now eating and drinking and there mum is pregnant again :2thumb:


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Safe mate. Is it easy to clean? Do they try and bite u?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Safe mate. Is it easy to clean? Do they try and bite u?


They are very east to clean as there is no corners they are all rounded and I have been bit a few times but that is from nursing mothers that have never been handled all of the breeders get handled a little bit when young and that way they are not bother and let you handle the babies I have only realy had 1 that tried to bite me every time I went in :lol2: so I fed it to my snake :2thumb: were are you getting your breeders from?


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Lmfao av it. Reli dont no yet mate. Theres a awesome bloke who ive got royals off whos gunna sort me out some babys but reli need some breeders tomorrow lol im in bristol and everyone seems bit far away


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Lmfao av it. Reli dont no yet mate. Theres a awesome bloke who ive got royals off whos gunna sort me out some babys but reli need some breeders tomorrow lol im in bristol and everyone seems bit far away


Your to far away from me to :lol2: I have 73 at the minute if you get babies handle them when you clean/feed them that way they should let you handle the babies when they breed I started with 3 of my brother and then got some from a pet shop so that they wasn't inbreeding 
My brother who I got my first rats of tried breeding for his corn but he fed live and got over run by them :lol2:


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Lmao yeah im gunna freeze the stuff i dont need. Exspensive from pet shops though


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Lmao yeah im gunna freeze the stuff i dont need. Exspensive from pet shops though


I got myne for £4 each I don't have the problem of having to freeze them :lol2: I can never have to many or to big I still don't breed enough to feed all my snakes but i am thinking of getting a few more but i would have to have them in my unkles barn and as he do sent like rats I would have to sort them but i wouldn't like leaving them for a week


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Do u keep them inside or outside? Was thinkin bout keeping them in the shed but wiuld still be cold. Just worried bout the reptile room stinking cause the rats


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Do u keep them inside or outside? Was thinkin bout keeping them in the shed but wiuld still be cold. Just worried bout the reptile room stinking cause the rats


I keep myne inside but i used to breed mice in a shed I have thought about keeping myne outside but never got around to it :lol2: they should still breed outside my mice always did:2thumb: and I have to clean myne out quit alot as they do smell if left


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok mate awesome gunna get some tomorrow. Keep some inside and some outside and see if there's a diffrence


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Ok mate awesome gunna get some tomorrow. Keep some inside and some outside and see if there's a diffrence


I guess you won't know until you try :lol2:


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Im gunna try some inside and outside to see if theres a difference in breeding rates


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Im gunna try some inside and outside to see if theres a difference in breeding rates


Let me know how get on :2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I keep all mine outside in the shed.
Rats, mice and multis, they do slow down with breeding in the winter but I haven't run out of food in over 3 years.
The trick is to have enough females to feed your snakes and fill the freezer for the leaner months.


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Dude made 4 rubs like yours last night. Just need rats. Cheers for the advice


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Dude made 4 rubs like yours last night. Just need rats. Cheers for the advice


Make sure there is no holes without mesh :2thumb:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> Dude made 4 rubs like yours last night. Just need rats. Cheers for the advice


Are you putting some pics up mate :2thumb:


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

How do u put pics up mate? Check my facebook. Ash Reynolds


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/79987-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html
Read this mate


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

whippypoo said:


> How do u put pics up mate? Check my facebook. Ash Reynolds


Hi Ash could i ask did you use RUBs and in the official rubs if so i am currently looking to update the site with people ideas and conversion on the rubs for helping people when looking thought the site, 

Could i kindly ask if you dont mind emailing me some pictures to add to the site when its ready to go, and some information on what you did and how possibly Step by Step, Stuff you used ect ect, 

if you want you can water mark the pictures so cant be copied or i can do it for you if you would like to take part please email at 

[email protected] 

Thanks Nathaniel


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

RUBS R US said:


> Hi Ash could i ask did you use RUBs and in the official rubs if so i am currently looking to update the site with people ideas and conversion on the rubs for helping people when looking thought the site,
> 
> Could i kindly ask if you dont mind emailing me some pictures to add to the site when its ready to go, and some information on what you did and how possibly Step by Step, Stuff you used ect ect,
> 
> ...


Hi mate if you pm loxocemus on here he has some great rub mods I am not sure if the TS how you spell his name thou :lol2:


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

ayrton said:


> Hi mate if you pm loxocemus on here he has some great rub mods I am not sure if the TS how you spell his name thou :lol2:


Cheers buddy ill try find him


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

RUBS R US said:


> Cheers buddy ill try find him


Here is one of his threads http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...669-rub-conversion-pics-jason-breakspear.html


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

*rubs*



ayrton said:


> Here is one of his threads http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...669-rub-conversion-pics-jason-breakspear.html


Ahh i seen this one i have emailed him as i dont want to use pictures or information without asking  

im sure he will be cool and help out as there GREAT 

Thanks Again


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

RUBS R US said:


> Ahh i seen this one i have emailed him as i dont want to use pictures or information without asking
> 
> im sure he will be cool and help out as there GREAT
> 
> Thanks Again


He seems like a good guy I don't see him having a problem with it but do get his approvel first :lol2:


----------



## whippypoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah mate used genuine 64ltr rubs. Work awesome so far. Loads of space


----------

